# 1 gram of hash = ?



## flatrider (Feb 2, 2010)

is it worth the EXtra money?
how much is a gram of hash in equivalent to bud? I heard 1 gram of hash produces the same effect as smoking 5 grams of bud? anyone have any idea? I guess there are many variables... I just want an estimate. thanks guys


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2010)

hash mmmmmmmmmmmmm daddy like .........


----------



## flatrider (Feb 2, 2010)

why did i put it in this thread! im not even high! ugh sorry


----------



## beardo (Feb 16, 2010)

i prefer bud but i smoke hash sometimes i like the flavor for a change. for some smokers hash will last a long time. i use a lot of it and put it in joints and blunts so i feel like i kind of waste it but no complaints. i really like the amber oils but some bubble hash is nice to im not as into the dry sive pressed hash but i think thats just because i can spread oil on blunts and love the taste


----------

